
How to Make it as a Millennial - Apane
https://medium.com/@JSilva/how-to-make-it-as-a-millennial-4d3e24046f33
======
jacalata
> there’s certainly a shortage of long term think and creativity

You don't say. And the solution is to start a youtube channel for exposure? Ok
then.

~~~
Apane
I'm a friend of Jennifer's, I would say that she's on the money with the
attention part. The vehicle that you choose to get that attention will depend
on your strengths. If you have a cool voice then go the Podcast route, if you
are full of energy and theatrical start a YouTube channel. The reality is, the
people who are succeeding in the new age are using all of these tools to some
degree. In addition to that, building an audience by being unique and creative
is a grind but a worthy one. Out of curiosity, where do you find an issue with
this?

~~~
jacalata
I find an issue here

>attention leads to money.

I think it's blatantly wrong and not even worth engaging with someone who
presents that as an axiom, if you or she wants to actually argue for why that
is true (and in the process explain all the people for whom it hasn't been
true) then go ahead.

~~~
Apane
There's a bunch of gurus that have done this and have been tremendously
successful. To name a few: Gary Vaynerchuk, Grant Cardone, Tai Lopez, James
Altucher. I'm sure there are cases that haven't been as successful, but show
me one business that doesn't have failures? The point she was making was with
the internet you can become a successful personality because with great
content you can build up an audience without a middle man.

~~~
jacalata
What? There's a bunch of rich professional athletes too but you'd be laughed
off the internet if you published an article saying that the answer to poor
career prospects for millenials was to start playing football. If 'it might
work for a couple people' was the point she was making she did a very poor job
of it.

------
jrandm
> 3\. Create value for [...] people

Why isn't this higher on the list? I suspect there's far more people quietly
kicking ass than making it by being a "personality" via their
blog/podcast/twitch/whatever.

